
Sony Launching Youtube Competitor Tomorrow - usablecontent
http://today.reuters.com/news/articlenews.aspx?type=technologyNews&storyid=2007-04-26T102212Z_01_TKU002801_RTRUKOC_0_US-SONY-VIDEOSHARING.xml
======
mattjaynes
Hmmm, I wonder if this will be as successful as their 'iTunes Killer'
<http://connect.com> which I'm sure you all have heard of and use regularly
(IE support only) ;)

------
zaidf
Inherently you cannot be a YouTube competitor until you've SOME comparable
reach numbers to YT.

------
far33d
I'll be 100th person to predict utter suckiness.

